
NASA built a helicopter that can fly on Mars - n0pe_p0pe
https://www.wired.com/story/a-helicopter-ride-over-mars-nasas-about-to-give-it-a-shot/
======
ArtWomb
NASA is an engine for tech transfer. Prove it works in impossible domains at
great expense. And re-purpose for civilian terrestrial usage. This seems to be
precisely the case here: on-board computer, solar cells, powertrain, sensors
all required pain-staking miniaturization. Having done a bit of drone
cinematography this summer, these innovations, as well as autonomy, will be
welcome additions even in full G, dense atmosphere environments back home ;)

[https://rotorcraft.arc.nasa.gov/Publications/2020.html](https://rotorcraft.arc.nasa.gov/Publications/2020.html)

------
petee
This got my hopes up that they flew it successfully - title is _" A Helicopter
Ride Over Mars? NASA's About to Give It a Shot"_ so they haven't actually done
it yet

